# Been a Douche



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

I know sometimes i can be an asshole.Maybe i have a different personality or a different sense of humor or just dont fit in but im trying to put all that behind me.I know i have sometimes gone beyond the call of duty and given my time and personal things away to forum members here as well as dissapointed some.I just want to apologize to those i have offended and let myself get carried away lately.I know these wont make up for it but i have alot and a few isnt gonna hurt



I have a collection of PRODUCING NUMBERS i have collected over the last few years and have a few sets i got from a couple deceased captians.In my line of work i have done a few jobs for a few charter and commercial captian widows and the subject of fishing was always present.



If anyone on this forum knows these areas or fishes these numbers that got them another way than dont PM me and bash me cause most of them i have gotten thru a little trial and an assload of error.Im sure some of the few that may fish these areas will be pissed if they see a number close to there honey hole but its ok the fish move around anyway.Almost all of these are in natural bottom and huge reliefs spikes and rocks.from 200 feet to 320



GRO	183.7 FT DEPTH	N29 54.365 W87 13.408 183.7 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

GRO	177.2 FT DEPTH	N29 54.164 W87 13.552 177.2 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

SPI	190.3 FT DEPTH	N29 54.101 W87 13.969 190.3 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

INV5	183.7 FT DEPTH	N29 53.978 W87 13.763 183.7 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

INV7	183.7 FT DEPTH	N29 53.843 W87 14.855 183.7 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

INV6	183.7 FT DEPTH	N29 53.766 W87 15.002 183.7 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

2atatimesnap 248.7 FT DEPTH	N29 50.255 W87 18.013 Symbol & Name	3/14/2009 11:50:16 PM 

0029 N29 48.699 W87 13.144 Symbol & Name	5/16/2009 4:07:28 PM 

WWOW	308.4 FT DEPTH	N29 48.493 W87 14.902 308.4 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

MIN	301.8 FT DEPTH	N29 48.685 W87 15.277 301.8 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

0019 N29 48.361 W87 15.060 Symbol & Name	5/16/2009 10:48:33 AM 

X1	295.3 FT DEPTH	N29 48.716 W87 16.348 295.3 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

0028 N29 48.078 W87 16.296 Symbol & Name	5/16/2009 3:44:14 PM 

0022 N29 48.138 W87 16.341 Symbol & Name	5/16/2009 10:58:02 AM 

0021 N29 48.147 W87 16.294 Symbol & Name	5/16/2009 10:57:42 AM 

0027 N29 47.930 W87 17.213 Symbol & Name	5/16/2009 3:37:03 PM 

Chart Usnh 16-8	Chart Usnh 16-8	N29 48.157 W87 17.627 Symbol & Name	6/22/2009 8:56:29 PM 

ROCKS	288.7 FT DEPTH	N29 48.330 W87 17.789 288.7 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

X2	295.3 FT DEPTH	N29 48.081 W87 17.909 295.3 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

x4 N29 47.824 W87 17.546 Symbol & Name	5/16/2009 3:34:32 PM 

40ftrock	308.4 FT DEPTH	N29 47.949 W87 17.554 308.4 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

HOT LINE	301.8 FT DEPTH	N29 46.746 W87 19.574 301.8 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

HOT LINE	315.0 FT DEPTH	N29 46.434 W87 19.485 315.0 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

HOT LINE	308.4 FT DEPTH	N29 46.118 W87 19.281 308.4 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

X99	295.3 FT DEPTH	N29 45.318 W87 20.114 295.3 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

X4	315.0 FT DEPTH	N29 47.580 W87 17.870 315.0 ft Symbol & Name	5/12/2009 4:24:29 PM 

20FTR 16-81	Chart Usnh 16-8	N29 54.745 W87 11.909 Symbol & Name	6/22/2009 9:00:34 PM 





If anyone catches some studs off these at least shoot me a PM and say thanks.There is a few in there we caught back to back scamp and legal red snapper 2 at a time on bait rigs with cut squid.There is another one i think it is makeshift private wreck i dunno but it lites up on a ridge almost to 50 feet up and another 30 feet of vertical LINE.

a couple commercial holes when i was feeling spunky and fished 20 feet off the bow of a few commercial boats cause thats how i sometimes roll so if you get ran up on by a joe patty boat than dont blame me.



I dont give a crap anymore.here they are and im not expecting shit in return.This is a gesture from me to the forum and take it how you want.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Welcome to the forum "don't panic!". If thats who you really are? :letsdrink I'm confused?


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

dammit bobo, that's www.fishing... appreciate the apology, but i'm sure you need a bigger "band-aid" for some of the guys you've pissed off on this forum. not trying to be rude, just please try hard not to bash people, man... the only one that suffers from it in the long run is you dude....


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Real good you two. Guy put a bunch of numbers up trying to do right, and you gotta put a smartass remark up. James would have done it and everyone out there would flip with joy. I think it's a hell of a gesture. Doubt the others can match it, or would try to match it.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

I'm not bashing anyone Wade just confused as to why,who,where,what is going on thats all. Any #'s that anyone posts are always appreciated by the board but why is Will Uh "don't panic!" :doh getting blasted? I'm a little bit in the dark about the whole thing.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (6/22/2009)*Real good you two. Guy put a bunch of numbers up trying to do right, and you gotta put a smartass remark up. James would have done it and everyone out there would flip with joy. I think it's a hell of a gesture. Doubt the others can match it, or would try to match it.


So...you deleted the #'s for him b/c someone made a smart ass comment? I'm confused.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

goddamn it i was trying to write those down


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

He screwed up. Said he screwed up. I have seen plenty of other members screw up....myself included. He apologized and not one thank you.... James throws out a few and ya'll go nuts. Let the apology go for itself. He wants to add them back, thats fine. Knowing the shit he has caused, he should. Same go for some of the others that seemed to want to start shit with him. A gesture maybe? Fair is fair. By the way, it is only my opinion. Will wants em' up, put em' up. He made a nice gesture. I know it is not gonna fix everything for everyone, but, it is a solid start.


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (6/22/2009)*He screwed up. Said he screwed up. I have seen plenty of other members screw up....myself included. He apologized and not one thank you.... James throws out a few and ya'll go nuts. Let the apology go for itself. He wants to add them back, thats fine. Knowing the shit he has caused, he should. Same go for some of the others that seemed to want to start shit with him. A gesture maybe? Fair is fair. By the way, it is only my opinion. Will wants em' up, put em' up. He made a nice gesture. I know it is not gonna fix everything for everyone, but, it is a solid start.


But just so we're clear...you chose to delete the #'s from his post b/c you feel that we the forum did not deserve them b/c of a couple of smart ass comments?? I don't really care about the #'s(I ain't going on a wild goose chase from someone else's #'s), I'm just trying to figure out why you chose to delete them.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

whats really sad is 60 views and not 1 thank you.Had that been me that made the comments after someone posted that i would have been flamed by 20 other members.Ill admit i have alot of strong opinions but i have done alot for people here with free picture tutorials on a few things i have taught myself.I have done alot of home inspections for free,free rod building classes,i have given away lures,rods,reels,free fishing trips and all kinda crap but i still catch hell.There always seems to be some kind of double standard.

People have called my ol lady a stripper,called me trailer trash,talked about my boat,said i was a worthless stucco guy and painter,said i couldnt mold a jig so WTF

Im not saying i havnt been an asshole but no one is perfect and i dont always throw the first punch in these arguments but somehow i always get made out to be the guy that does,I guarantee if 90 percent of you that knew me in person you would have a completely different opinion of me and thats all im gonna say about that,



And also wade wasnt playing anything.I asked him to delete the whole thread after the first 2 comments and all the views and not 1 thank you kiss my ass or nothing.



And BTW those were FAR FROM A WILD GOOSE CHASE.Have you ever seen my report that came back with an empty box besides the fact i only post about 2 percent of my reports.


----------



## The LaJess II (Oct 3, 2007)

Will you are still alright in my book.


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

im still trying to figure that one out


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (6/22/2009)*whats really sad is 60 views and not 1 thank you.Had that been me that made the comments after someone posted that i would have been flamed by 20 other members.Ill admit i have alot of strong opinions but i have done alot for people here with free picture tutorials on a few things i have taught myself.I have done alot of home inspections for free,free rod building classes,i have given away lures,rods,reels,free fishing trips and all kinda crap but i still catch hell.There always seems to be some kind of double standard.
> People have called my ol lady a stripper,called me trailer trash,talked about my boat,said i was a worthless stucco guy and painter,said i couldnt mold a jig so WTF
> Im not saying i havnt been an asshole but no one is perfect and i dont always throw the first punch in these arguments but somehow i always get made out to be the guy that does,I guarantee if 90 percent of you that knew me in person you would have a completely different opinion of me and thats all im gonna say about that,


what are we thanking you for again? I'm not sure too many people really saw your original post before Wade edited it. As for Dan, he gets confused real easy(especially after 17 landsharks), I think he thought someone was trying to be your imposter. As for me, I don't know you and you've never pissed me off, so you ain't really talking to me I guess.


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

thanks will. i know your a good guy and good at your work and good @ your fishing.


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

All I expected was practice, what you as a whole, preach. Couple of thank yous would have done just fine. Nothing stronger than that.


----------



## Mike aka FishWerks (Oct 22, 2007)

I don't know of a time when a genuine apology hasn't been accepted here on the forum. That is a positive trend that should be maintained.


----------



## Quicdraw (Oct 3, 2007)

he had gotten under my skin a coupple of times appology acceptedbut im shure we allhave done the same at some time.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

Will,

Thanks... youcan bea hard guy to figure out sometimes, but this is a helluva gesture!!!:letsdrink:letsdrink:letsdrink

Good on ya'

Thanks again,

Jim,


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *Mike aka FishWerks (6/22/2009)*I don't know of a time when a genuine apology hasn't been accepted here on the forum. That is a positive trend that should be maintained.


Thank you for that Mike. My point exactly.


----------



## Chris Couture (Sep 26, 2007)

Hey Will,



Thanks for the gesture!!! 



To all other members, 



Give the man a break! He's back, has a new attitude and I expect the same from you all. Let's forget the past and lets move on just like has been done in the past with several other members!



Rude, disrespectful and derailing posts to any of his posts that do not deserve them will cause memberships to be banned. It will work both ways so I'm not giving him a "free pass" to post crap, I just want "the clan of www.fishing bashers" to leave him alone and he will leave you alone.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for the numbers, Though I will probably never use them since I'm sure they are too far for my little 17ft'r...


----------



## ishmel407 (May 7, 2008)

Not sure if those numbers are out of P cola or not so I would'nt prolly ever fish um but it takes a big man to say he was wrong or out of line. I commend you for stepping up and saying sorry and offering some numbers to someone who may not have any. Glad to see the new and improved Will and hope you have fair weather and tight women. I mean lines.


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *ishmel407 (6/22/2009)*Not sure if those numbers are out of P cola or not so I would'nt prolly ever fish um but it takes a big man to say he was wrong or out of line. I commend you for stepping up and saying sorry and offering some numbers to someone who may not have any. Glad to see the new and improved Will and hope you have fair weather and tight women. I mean lines.




They are all out of Pcola .some in the yellow gravel and a few in the commercial grounds about 40 miles out where it hits 270 feet.I know i have pissed off a few of those vietmenese or korean commercial boats out there cause i always fish in the middle of the week.All the numbers are verified and not some ol converted Loran crap out or just some crap that got taken off a commercial boat.


----------



## FishingAddict (Jan 20, 2008)

> *Chris Couture (6/22/2009)*Hey Will,
> 
> Thanks for the gesture!!!
> 
> ...


:withstupidThanks for the numbers! I too think it is really sad that with the amount of views there should be many more thanks, but at least there's a few who have the decency to do so.


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

Hell...I'll give you a big thumbs up there Will !! Far as I am conserned it takes a big man to make a sincere apology, and I for one appreciate it. Will has never done anythig to me, so I never felt I needed the apology, but it is nice to know that some one can man up and put it out there !!

Also, Thanks for the heads up you gave me the other day via a PM, it is greatly appreciated, and dully noted !!


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

> *NavySnooker (6/22/2009)*dammit bobo, that's www.fishing... appreciate the apology, but i'm sure you need a bigger "band-aid" for some of the guys you've pissed off on this forum. not trying to be rude, just please try hard not to bash people, man... the only one that suffers from it in the long run is you dude....


SORRY GUYS, BUT I DON'T SEE HOW THAT COMMENT WAS BASHING THE DUDE... I SAID I APPRECIATED HIS APOLOGY AND ALSO STATED THAT I WAS NOT RYING TO COME OFF AS RUDE... WOULD SOMEONE ENLIGHTEN ME AS TO HOW I BASHED THE GUY? I WAS VERY POLITE, WHICH FOR THOSE OF YOU WHO KNOW ME, IS A FIRST...


----------



## fred (Dec 28, 2008)

I'm not a regular here, in that I don't get to the coast that often and have only known about this site for a year, but I sure appreciate the numbers and hope to try some of them out come August.

I am a little confused, though, by the comments about numbers being deleted. Right now I see 27 rows of numbers. Did they all get put back up or are some gone. That's not to look a gift horse in the mouth, but if i missed some ... dang.

Will, I don't know you and don't know about all the history that's being talked about, but if I ever meet you I'll buythe beer for sure.

Thanks


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

Will you are a different person than most of us understand.....thanks for manning up....

GOOD deal.....hopefully some guys can use those numbers to their benifit.......

truce!!


----------



## FelixH (Sep 28, 2007)

Thanks for the post and the numbers, that's a very nice gesture.


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

Dude thats cool as hell. Thank you. I'm not really a feelings guy 1and this is a public forum 2,we have to expect many different personality. You seemed confrontational which is the way I get when things get hard. Here is a picture of Zach which should help you relax! Just look it over when you want to tell someone about there ass.(It was empty, I tossed it off the boat as I was cleaning it. Don't freak I'm a good dad!)


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

> *NavySnooker (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *NavySnooker (6/22/2009)*dammit bobo, that's www.fishing... appreciate the apology, but i'm sure you need a bigger "band-aid" for some of the guys you've pissed off on this forum. not trying to be rude, just please try hard not to bash people, man... the only one that suffers from it in the long run is you dude....
> ...


I think it's the "Thanks,...BUT,..." tenor to your post.

I always prefer, a simple "Thanks."

Somebody famous once said the word "but" really means "forget everything I just said, what I really mean is..."

It's mostly true when you think about it... "I agree with what you just said, BUT..." (I'm now going to disagree)

It's a loaded word.

By the way, I'm shooting at you because you asked. It's not just you, it's nearly everybody.

It irks me like an apology that says "If I offended anybody, I apologize..."

That's basically saying, "you should not have been offended, BUT if I did offend you, sorry about that..."

It's hints at insincerety.

Words mean things, sometimes they are interpreted wrong. The "but" word is good example.

Jim

Hey, you asked...


----------



## local_hooker (Mar 17, 2009)

As a new fisherman looking for numbers to try.... THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


----------



## N-Reel-Trouble (Oct 3, 2007)

Hell, I'll say thanks for the numbers! I don't have many other than the popular public ones so it'll help me out fo sho! Don't have to apologize for anything else though. I've never been offended and Will is just a straight shooter with what he thinks. I think a lot of people need to hear things like that these days, too many people blowing smoke up other's asses and being too nice. If your doing something wrong or being a dumbass, you need to be told. lol 



Will might not come off as sweet as some of the others over the internet but he has done more for the forum and some members than the majority of the forum. You can tell he knows his stuff and has invested his time.



Hell, Wade really likes Will, everybody likes Wade and knows what kind of guy he is, that should be good for something!


----------



## Bullshark (Mar 19, 2009)

> *local_hooker (6/22/2009)*As a new fisherman looking for numbers to try.... THANK YOU VERY MUCH!!!


Now thatwe see your new to this fishing stuffI think it might be best for you to mosey on over to the explain your forum name thread......


----------



## mickanole (Sep 28, 2007)

Don't post as much as I used to but wanted to jump on and say nice move Will!

Well done sir and Thanks.


----------



## bayou bandit (Oct 1, 2007)

Thanks for the numbers Will! I appreciate it greatly! We've done business in the past, and I am sure we will again in the future. You've never offended me. Like I said before... some people need to get some thicker skin! For the most part, I would much rather deal with someone who will tell me the honest truth about something, and not try to make everything out to be sunshine and roses, when in fact it is total BS. Sure, you aren't known as someone who sugarcoats your thoughts to make others feel better about themselves, but in this day and age, there is too much of that going on anyway. I think we need more people who will speak their mind. This is an open forum, and I give high regard to those who aren't afraid to tell the world what they are thinking.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Thanks Will. Dont worry about the bitter people that cant accept an apology.


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Wharf Rat (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Downtime2 (6/22/2009)*He screwed up. Said he screwed up. I have seen plenty of other members screw up....myself included. He apologized and not one thank you.... James throws out a few and ya'll go nuts. Let the apology go for itself. He wants to add them back, thats fine. Knowing the shit he has caused, he should. Same go for some of the others that seemed to want to start shit with him. A gesture maybe? Fair is fair. By the way, it is only my opinion. Will wants em' up, put em' up. He made a nice gesture. I know it is not gonna fix everything for everyone, but, it is a solid start.
> ...


*Wharf Rat has a great point. *

*I could not care any less for the numbers and if I had them would consider them worthless as I don't do that kind of fishing, soif I hadthem the forum would be welcome to have them as well. But to take the liberty to "Control" the forum to bewhat your personal views, likes, dislikes are as well as protect friendships and "Control" lesser relationships in the name of "Moderation" is simplywrong. There have been many examples of this type of "censorship" on the forumfor the pastseveral months and I feel it isvery, if not extremelyunhealthyfor the forum. Moderation in it's best form is neutral and unbiased, if anyone with the reponsibility of being a Moderator can't be both Neutral and Unbiased, in respect for the common good of the group they should give up the position. *

*Think about it, if anyone wanted to be part of a forum where some were "protected" due to relationships and others were controled due to having a lesser relationship, they would just log onto www.floridasportsman.com. Is that what we are going to turn PFF into? *


----------



## 192 (Oct 1, 2007)

Appreciate it,

Mike


----------



## a (Oct 2, 2007)

i agree with the Bayou Bandit! It must be nice and peaceful when your thoughts are so mainstream.......


----------



## fishitall (Oct 22, 2007)

> *bayou bandit (6/23/2009)*Thanks for the numbers Will! I appreciate it greatly! We've done business in the past, and I am sure we will again in the future. You've never offended me. Like I said before... some people need to get some thicker skin! For the most part, I would much rather deal with someone who will tell me the honest truth about something, and not try to make everything out to be sunshine and roses, when in fact it is total BS. Sure, you aren't known as someone who sugarcoats your thoughts to make others feel better about themselves, but in this day and age, there is too much of that going on anyway. I think we need more people who will speak their mind. This is an open forum, and I give high regard to those who aren't afraid to tell the world what they are thinking.


+1 :clap, You can't always hear tone through writing either. I hope we don't turn into sheep.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

Hey Will, got any numbers in say 150' or less so I can dive them.oke Seriously though, thanks for the numbers and good on ya for the apology. Standing up and saying I am sorry is probably one of the hardest things to do. :clap:clap


----------



## Stuart H. Brown (Oct 4, 2007)

Thanks for the numbers Will. Going on Thursday and could use some new spots. I'll let you know if they produce. SHB


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

You're doing fine Will.

Keep it up.


----------



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Will.



Hopefully we all can share some info and help each other.



Bob


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice job Will.......for those bashers, find another hobby or as Chris stated you will find yourself going through some of the same stuff.

Sorry Garbo, the forum isn't what you or even I think it should be. Chris makes those decision and the moderators carry it out. While you do state your opinion and make your inquisitive posts to trigger responses, you don't get to decide where the future of this forum is headed. I would delete something you posted that I didn't feel was appropriate as quick as I would anyone elses.

We are all guests here, myself included and members need to keep that in mind. The plug can be pulled on this forum and it be gone forever. Keep that in mind each time before you hit that "post reply" key.


----------



## Misn 1 (Jul 14, 2008)

Will, I will simply say 'Thanks'.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *wld1985 (6/22/2009)*Thanks for the numbers, Though I will probably never use them since I'm sure they are too far for my little 17ft'r...


+1


----------



## Garbo (Oct 2, 2007)

> *brnbser (6/23/2009)*
> 
> Sorry Garbo, the forum isn't what you or even I think it should be. Chris makes those decision and the moderators carry it out. While you do state your opinion and make your inquisitive posts to trigger responses, you don't get to decide where the future of this forum is headed. *I would delete something you posted that I didn't feel was appropriate as quick as I would anyone elses.*
> 
> ...


----------



## Fish Happens (Oct 21, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (6/22/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> They are all out of Pcola .some in the yellow gravel and a few in the commercial grounds about 40 miles out where it hits 270 feet.I know i have pissed off a few of those vietmenese or korean commercial boats out there cause i always fish in the middle of the week.All the numbers are verified and not some ol converted Loran crap out or just some crap that got taken off a commercial boat.






Thanks a ton Dont Panic.. I have been dying for some good numbers out there. I dont get to get off shore much, I mostly do inshore. I dont have any good numbers so this is a huge help. Again, thank you sir.


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *OMEGA (6/22/2009)*goddamn it i was trying to write those down


Mega you have some serious issues, with God. hope you work them out soon. :angel


----------



## ?MEGA (Jan 31, 2009)

> *inshorecatch (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *OMEGA (6/22/2009)*goddamn it i was trying to write those down
> ...




it was actually just a joke sarge, so please dont preach to me, and nice derail too. Now how about a little wit at 7:45 a.m?



there actually isnt anything wrong saying ''goddamn" this or that. Notice the lower case g? Maybe I was referring to the egyptian god anubis or the greek god poseidon or icarus. So what you feel the need to correct me if i said " ArtemisDamnit I was trying to write that down" ?? Now if I said JESUSDAMNIt or something to that effect, will then Sir I would see your point. Now if you are a geniune Christian then you would know of the passage "let he who is without sin......", so practice what you preach buddy and dont ever try to correct me again. Capiche?


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

Will, I still hate you but not for obvious reasons. The reason is because you made me look like Sh!t. You took my buddy fishing and raped the fish. I took him 2 weeks later and couldnt buy a fish. All he could talk about was Will this and Will that.........WTF! If you want make it up give me some shallow numbers to dive and I can forgive you.Seriously though Great Jesture on the numbers Thanks


----------



## reel_crazy (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice jesture will, 

thanks

rich


----------



## TCGrimsley (Apr 10, 2009)

Thanks for the Numbers. I plan on trying them out as soon as I purchase a bigger boat...(hopefully in the winter). I will let you know what I catch! Still new to the area and any help is GREATLY appreciated. :usaflag


----------



## chad403 (Apr 20, 2008)

Thank you, dont panic....

Do you feel better now?


----------



## brnbser (Oct 1, 2007)

again the point was missed.....

I actually left being a moderator on here several years ago because of a couple of reasons...........There were alot of things that I didn't feel needed to be on a public forum that I didn't believe in and Will and I got in to a huge argument on here where he was telling me how I should be as a moderator and a huge angry thread ensued.

I can guaranteeeveryone on here that I am routinely a bigger ass thanmost have ever seen, there are a few coworkers on here that can easily validate this, I just don't bring it on here. I don't and never will subscribe to the kinder gentler, it's a free world and I can do and say anything I want. In virtually everything we do, there is someone that has the ability to apply pressure or direction over us, whether is be self induced or someone having that power over you......

I never read in the guide to moderating a forum the requirement to be biased and moderate in my actions. I can guarantee you that I am biased and have a tendency to go off the deep end when pushed. I know for a fact that Chris, Wade and myself are all biased. It's just not something we routinely practice on here. As I stated previously, you don't get to determine what I am or am not biased about and what act upon when it relates to the forum. That is your perception from other forums and from the literal definition of moderation, that doesn't mean I am obligated to conduct myself in the manner you percieve to be appropriate. When it comes to the forum, I act based on guidance from Chris and my own morals. When it really comes down to it, Wade and I aren't moderators and haven't been for quite a while, we both have administrator privlages and will delete or ban an individual if we feel itnecessary.

I am just as suceptable to being banned as Will was if I act inappropriately and Chris deems it necessary, your beliefs of how things should be are that, your beliefs not necessarily reality.......again, that's yours and most members perception.........better explained by "Chris' sand box" therefore the only rules that apply are his.

Sorry to derail your post Will but I had something I feel all members need to realize based off of your scenario and the comments it generated.


----------



## surfstryker (Sep 28, 2007)

Will, I know who you are and I know where you live.....Just kidding. I dont know you personally, you seem to contribute plenty to the forum, despite your slightly abrasive personallity. I enjoyed your step by step instructions on leader making. (I back braid my leaders also) Big of you to apoligize, now lets talk fishing.


----------



## mpmorr (Oct 3, 2007)

Will, thank you for the numbers, and for the gesture, for those of you who have not met Will, I highly recommend you do. He is one of the nicest most respectful people I have met. We all have our moments and I have had several times where I had to apologize because I was a total ass. 

Moderators, thank you for all you do, I may not agree with everything that gets deleted but I respect the job you do an appreciate the work and effort that goes into keeping this ship on course.


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Will

Your not the first one on here to say something stupid or harsh orwhatever. A lot of us have, some more often than others. What seperates you and few others from the rest is...the ability to back up and realize that you may be out of line from time to time. It is far and few between when someone does what you just did and wants to set the odometer back to zero and start over.You want to start over, who the heck am I to say no. 

I WILL put those numbers in my machine. I like having 4,000,000 numbers because you never know when your gonna need to hit a few spots on the way in from the pond and BAM, there's a number I got from the PFF right in front of us. Hope you catchem up this year.:usaflag


----------



## Wharf Rat (Sep 27, 2007)

The funniest part of all this is I would have thought a moderator would edit the post topic to take "douche" out of the title so that it wasn't showing on everybody's page regardless of whether they are looking at the thread or not, but that's just me.

Will thanks for sharing numbers with the forum...hope you get all the thank you's and attention you deserve by sharing them.


----------



## konz (Oct 1, 2007)

Oh Will you big softy! You know I'll never fish those numbers......but I still forgive you for all the crap you give me for using penn reels.....lol

Will is a nice guy....in person.....haha. He's shared plenty of knowledge with me and even offered a fishing trip (but I backed out, regretfully). I think this is a cool gesture and I'm sure many will put it to good use!


----------



## PMac (Oct 12, 2007)

I guess I have been on the forum almost since it began. Over the years there have been a number of people who have been kicked off, been unpopular, been trouble makers ect. Many of them never bothered to apologize or post numbers with their apology. Will seems like a talented fisherman with strong opinions and we have had lots of those over the years. I wouldn't put him in the top 5 biggest problems this forum has had since inception but that is just my opinion. (no offense Will, I am sure you can make the top 5 with a little work! ). This forum is not a place for uncensored speech. Chris owns the forum and can run it any way he wants. Given the amount of crap that goes on at times, we should be thankful he hasn't pulled the plug on the whole deal. Will has made a good faith effort to redeem himself and that is all anyone can expect. Those deep water numbers are hard to come by so that was allot bigger deal for him to post them than it might appear. I have many friends in Pensacola and I met virtually all of them through this forum. It is an incredibly valuable asset for all of us so please helptake care of it....


----------



## 69Viking (Oct 30, 2008)

Will you have strong opinions and I'm sure we've constructively argued a few times but this is a hell of a gesture for those that fish out of Pcola! In my book apology accepted, most people wouldn't have the balls to apologize! :letsdrink


----------



## inshorecatch (Oct 1, 2007)

> *OMEGA (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *inshorecatch (6/23/2009)*
> ...


you justify it how you want. prayers to ya.


----------



## Pinksnappertrapper (Dec 7, 2007)

Some people would bitch if you gave them a million dollars because it was in $20's


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (6/23/2009)*Some people would bitch if you gave them a million dollars because it was in $20's




LMAO i had a nephew that worked for us .He was like 13 years old getting 10 bucks an hour and said we werent paying him enogh LMAO than he made the comment he wasnt working for pennies anymore.So when payday came me and my brother went to the bank and got all pennies for his check.He got a 5 gallon bucket of rolled pennies for his check.He may have learned a lesson.At 13 you get what you can.


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (6/23/2009)*Some people would bitch if you gave them a million dollars because it was in $20's
> ...


See that's funny shit right there.

Will, I don't know why you're catching hell for an apology. You and I have gone back and forth on here as much as anybody and I'm pretty over it. I don't know why nobody else.


----------



## Fiver (Nov 6, 2008)

> *Pinksnappercatcher (6/23/2009)*Some people would bitch if you gave them a million dollars because it was in $20's


well....the suitcase would be awfully heavy....


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

hey if anyone wants to give me a million dollars (or even just 100K) I'll take it in pennies, nickels, dollars, 20s or 100s...hell i'll even take it in gold coins or foreign currencies


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *Fiver (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (6/23/2009)*Some people would bitch if you gave them a million dollars because it was in $20's
> ...




for that kinda coin i would load it in a wheel barrel and walk it to Boston to purchase my brand new 45 bertram gas it up and be back just in enough time before snapper season closes to take everyone on the forum free fishing for the rest of the season.


----------



## Runned Over (Sep 6, 2008)

Thanks Will, Lord knows I need all the help I can get!!! :banghead 

I thought the apology was enough. Takes courage to get on here and put out an apology like that.

I know Bonita Dan was not trying to be a smartass afterfishing with him, he's good people.

Next time you find yourself without a boat you are more than welcome to come with me. :letsdrink


----------



## WW2 (Sep 28, 2007)

I have disliked Will ever since he stopped posting the pictures of his wife.....:takephoto

LOL. Nice post Will. Some of us know you don't mean any harm.


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

> *i ?!u?d ?uop (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *Pinksnappercatcher (6/23/2009)*Some people would bitch if you gave them a million dollars because it was in $20's
> ...


now thats funny!


----------



## ScullsMcNasty (Oct 4, 2007)

oh and thanks for the numbers!! but they wont help me cause i cant get my 16ft cape out that far!!lol NOW.... if you have any within about 12miles or so they would be helpful:reallycrying


----------



## -=Desperado=- (Jun 19, 2009)

> *ScullsMcNasty (6/23/2009)*oh and thanks for the numbers!! but they wont help me cause i cant get my 16ft cape out that far!!lol NOW.... if you have any within about 12miles or so they would be helpful:reallycrying


i do but cant give um out


----------



## Sam Roberts (Oct 22, 2007)

will, you and I have gone back and forth with some deadly insults. I do except your appology, you can ask any of my fellow friends on this forum that I DO NOT HOLD GRUDGES!!! you have post obscene pictures of me that were actually kinda funny. which i saved onmy computer,there better than hallmark cards  We just need to befriends and forget about everything...i think me and you bicker because me and you are probably alot a like in personalities. Will just be easy and we will all just be a big happy forum.


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

that's funny about the pennies in the bucket Will,

apology excepted sir, and thanks for the #'s, but i'm just a humble pier rat and doubt i'll ever need them. i hope your new forum career goes well,

on another note, i agree with Garbo 100% on what he said.


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

DEAR GOD!!! I THINK WE JUST HAD THE "GROUP HUG FELT AROUND THE WORLD." JUST KIDDING, I CAN'T HELP BEING A SMARTASS... ON A LIGHTER NOTE, I'M GLAD WE HAVE ALL PUT THIS CRAP BEHIND US SO WE CAN ALL JUST "SHUT UP AND FISH!" THANKS FOR THE NUMBERS WILL!!! I APOLOGIZE IF IT SEEMED LIKE I BASHED YOU EARLIER IN THIS POST... LET'S PUT THE B.S. ASIDE AND BE FRINEDLY... GIT'R'DUN


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *NavySnooker (6/23/2009)*GIT'R'DUN


are you serious??? oke


----------



## biggamefishr (Oct 26, 2007)

i'm glad all of ya'll have decided to kiss and make up.



sorry that some of ya'll feel the moderators on this forum are bias and unfair


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *biggamefishr (6/23/2009)*i'm glad all of ya'll have decided to kiss and make up.
> 
> sorry that some of ya'll feel the moderators on this forum are bias and unfair


your little title of Pff's most hated mod is a bit inacurate Josh....:doh


----------



## Downtime2 (Sep 27, 2007)

> *John B. (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *biggamefishr (6/23/2009)*i'm glad all of ya'll have decided to kiss and make up.
> ...


I got it covered Josh. But, I just consider the source.


----------



## JSeaWach (Oct 29, 2007)

Will,

I don't know about your previous posts that seem to have pissed off so many people, but I do believe since you are man enough to apologize and offer help to others, you deserve our thanks. Thanks for the numbers, always speak freely and for those that can't handle it, the Eagles wrote a song for you "GET OVER IT".


----------



## ul412al (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Will...and thanks for a good paint job on the house. :letsdrink


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

yes chickenbone, i'm serious... seriously making a snide remark... would i really say git'r'dun in person?? go back to eating you barnacles, sheepshead!!! see ya at the shop for the crab bonanza and my famous smoked fish dip...:letsparty


----------



## John B. (Oct 2, 2007)

> *Downtime2 (6/23/2009)*
> 
> 
> > *John B. (6/23/2009)*
> ...


ooooooohhhhhhh touche.... (sarcasm.)

i would voice my opinion, but i doubt you'd like it.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Thanks Will for clearing up the confusion last night thru "PM" as to what the apology was about and thanks for posting your #'s. Hopefully we can get out there and slay some fish together whether it be on the "don't panic"(upside down version) or on the "Elbow Room"(running version) now that BitchfestApalooza is over.


----------



## kingling (Apr 10, 2008)

> i would voice my opinion, but i doubt you'd like it


ithink mine is similar


----------



## UnderWater Angler (Jul 18, 2008)

Preciate the gesture man, you seem like you know a whole hell of a lot about fishing.....just a little rough around the edges but hell we all are!:letsdrink


----------



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Dude, never met you, but been in similar situation. It sucks. A wholehearted apology is a good thing to do. I'll fish with you anytime, your boat or mine.

Mike


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice gesture. Dont think we ever talked but it takes a lotto admit a fault. Good for you and everyone else that was big enough to do the same.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks Will - appreciate the numbers!


----------



## 401 Cay (Sep 30, 2007)

Hey Will.. its good to see that it doesnt matter whether you are bring nice, or being an ass.. you can still generate a 4+ pager with the best of em!! Good on ya!


----------



## Deeplines (Sep 28, 2007)

Will, I haven't read the 4 pages so don't know what was said or if I'm repeating.

I know I don't know you that well. Only fished with you a couple of times, seen you a few and been to your house a couple of times. 

I will say this though. I think you are a stand up guy and far as I know has given his shirt off his back to a lot of folks on this fourm. If someone says something about you I just say " I like the guy". They have there reasons for not liking you so be it. 

I don't think you owe anything but nice jesture on the #'s. If I get that far out again I will check some out though. 

Keep your head up bud and try not to let this fourm get under your skin. I'm sure you are in the same boat as me and all or Damn near all my friends in P'cola are on this board. This Fourm is how I met them all and appreciate it's existance, so I understand trying to get along with folks on here. 

But remember, If they are going to like you they will. They they want to dislike you they will. No sense and worrying about what someone is typing on the other end of a keyboard. 

If you ever need any help and I'm not offshore I will more then be happy to drive the 45 miles to help you. I personally think you are a stand-up guy. 

Have a cold one and don't worry about it.:letsdrink


----------



## SheYakFishr (Oct 1, 2007)

Will.... THAT was HUGE!!!... and I'm sure everyone will appreciate your act of kindness. I will say Thank you... for the ones that can't... even tho, I can't make it out to the numbers via yak. Maybe soon... I can hitch a ride somehow to check them out. I have ALWAYS thought you have lots of fishing experience and info and appreciate everything about it that you have posted. :clap YOU are a stand up kind of guy!!! :clap :letsdrink


----------



## Brandy (Sep 28, 2007)

No whining if someones fishing all your new private spots now boys. Everybody share.


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Apologies are cheap. I'll take it at face value and wait to see if it was real. Fair enough.

Omega, you should learn not to misquote Jesus.


----------



## Jhoe (May 4, 2009)

i never realized you were an asshole. i enjoy your reports. but apology accepted i guess


----------



## go4ecu (Oct 11, 2007)

Hey Dude, Thanks. 



This has the potential to help a lot of people.


----------

